# Wago Steppercontroller (750-672) Fehler bei Betriebsart-Wahl



## ThomasSchalt (11 September 2021)

Hallo liebe SPS-Freunde!
bei meiner Wago 750-842 versuche ich am *Steppercontroller *(Wago 750-672) eine Betriebsart (in meinem Fall "*JogMode*" oder "Einzelpositionierung" über Modbus zu setzen und bekomme dabei die Fehlermeldung: 
*1363 - OPC_TMS_SPI*: *Start/Anwahl einer Betriebsart wird nicht akzeptiert, wenn kein SPI-Kontakt*
Im Handbuch steht "*24 V-Steuerspannung ausgefallen*" (S. 250). Aber an den Eingängen liegt 24V an. Das wird auch durch die LEDs *24V *und *UDC *entsprechend signalisiert.
Gesetzt habe ich die Betriebsart im* Controlbyte C1 *mit 1 bei Bit 6. Vorher hab ich *ERROR_QUIT *in C2.Bit7 und *RESET_QUIT *C3.Bit7 gemacht.

Woran kann der Fehler liegen oder was könnte die Ursache sein?

Schon mal VIELEN Dank für eure Unterstützung!
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 September 2021)

Mach doch einmal ein Foto auf dem man deine Verdrahtung erkennen kann.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 September 2021)

Hast du die Betriebsspannung bei 24V und 0V angeschlossen und auch bei + und -    ?


----------



## ThomasSchalt (12 September 2021)

Hallo DeltaMikeAir!
Danke für deine Antwort!
Ja die Spannung hab ich fürs Modul und den Bus angeschlossen. 
Hier noch ein Foto vom aktuellen Zustand:


Viele Grüße!


----------



## ThomasSchalt (21 September 2021)

Gibts sonst noch Ideen von euch oder hat jemand eine Idee bei welchem Dienstleister man das am besten anfragen oder beauftragen kann?
Viele Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 September 2021)

ThomasSchalt schrieb:


> Gibts sonst noch Ideen von euch oder hat jemand eine Idee bei welchem Dienstleister man das am besten anfragen oder beauftragen kann?
> Viele Grüße,
> Thomas


Klar,
der WAGO Support


----------



## ThomasSchalt (21 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Klar,
> der WAGO Support


Den hab ich auch schon kontaktiert, aber bisher noch keine Rückmeldung bekommen ;-(


----------

